# Rod Building



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

After looking at the first 13 or so pages of this forum, I have a couple questions. How can I put pictures on the rod like a marlin or mahi mahi? Is it better cost wise to make your own rods for durability and longevity than to buy one? I'm hoping to get into this so I can build a bunch of custom rods for myself due to all the types of fishing I do.


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

Decals can be found here:
http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building/Decals-Decorations

It might not be more cost effective but you can build exactly what you want and with better quality than anything off of the shelf. Careful, it can be so addictive that you will spend more time building than fishing!


----------

